# .17 HMR For Geese....Hmmmm!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shot a goose Friday (with a shotgun and #2 steel shot) I cleaned and skinned the bird and marinated it for a day to go in the smoke vault. I smoked the bird this morning and while I was cutting the breast into slices my knife hit something hard. This is what I found. Looks like a 17 HMR round to me, but the polymer tip is gone. What do you guys think about this bull$hit. I hope people that do things like this get caught. I was quite surprised to find this and don't know why or how it ended up in the breast without going all the way through the bird.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

I know of a few places that it's the preferred weapon of choice for geese. 
Pretty tough to enforce, but I'd like to see a lot more folks lit up for it.

Being a Federal bird and fines being through the roof (or at least they should be) it makes me wonder why someone would risk it.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Must have been one long Hail Mary shot. If that was my 17HMR, at 300 yards, it would have blown through it and left a baseball sized exit hole. Pretty pathetic if a guy thinks he has to use a rifle. Absolutely no ethics or much of a challenge.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I wonder if this bullet went through another bird first (that was banded) and ended up hitting this bird too. :-? Either way these folks need to be caught.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I wonder if this bullet went through another bird first (that was banded) and ended up hitting this bird too. :-? Either way these folks need to be caught.


And hung up by their two little potatoes!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Man I remember people with over / under 12 or 20Ga on on top, .222 on the bottom during goose seasons in the 80s. Flocks would come over and they'd yank both triggers.

Agree with UtahBigbull, I've never seen any of my 17hmr's do anything but vaporize.


-DallanC


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I had a similar situation a few years ago-I had roasted a whole goose and as I was carving the breast I hit something hard and pulled out a .177 airgun pellet. There was no scar on the skin and it was a good inch into the breast so it must have been an old wound that healed over-no telling how long that goose was carrying that pellet around! I remember reading a few years ago about a guy in the midwest who was killed in his layout blind by somebody shooting at his decoys with a .22-250, thinking that they were shooting geese in a field........what a waste of a life by a stupid act.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Man I remember people with over / under 12 or 20Ga on on top, .222 on the bottom during goose seasons in the 80s. Flocks would come over and they'd yank both triggers.
> 
> Agree with UtahBigbull, I've never seen any of my 17hmr's do anything but vaporize.
> 
> -DallanC


 Agree


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

When we were goose hunting in South Dakota a few years ago, every time a vehicle would stop along the roadside my buddy would jump out of his layout blind and wave his arms or the goose flag. I didn't know why he was doing that, until he informed me that guys road hunt with rifles and mistake decoys for live birds. I was watching the roads carefully after that.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Good point and makes a guy wonder!! I swear every time I set up every truck that drives by locks up the brakes hard enough to put their passengers head through the window and has to sit and watch for a long time till they figure out they are fake. Wouldn't take much for a goon to pull out a rifle and crack one off. :shock:


----------

